# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی مهندسی مواد توسط دکتر مداح استاد دانشگاه شریف

## sanatisharif

معرفی رشته مهندسی مواد، ترجمه ی Materials Science & Engneering،
سیدحمیدرضا مداح حسینی، استاد دانشکده مهندسی و علم مواد دانشگاه صنعتی شریف به معرفی رشته مهندسی و علم مواد پرداختند که می توانید فیلم آن را از لینک زیر دانلود نمایید ( رایگان )

*دانلود رایگان با لینک مستقیم* *معرفی رشته ی مهندسی مواد توسط دکتر مداح استاد دانشگاه شریف*

آنچه شما در این رشته خواهید آموخت:ساختار مواد، مواد، تأثیر ساختار بر خواص، تأثیر نوع فرآیند بر ساختار
آنچه این علم توانايی انجام آن را به شما می دهد،علم مواد چیست؟برای چه باید در مورد آن بدانیم 
مواد و تأثیر آن در پیدایش دوران مختلفانواع مواد:فلزات، پلیمرها یا پلاستیک ها، سرامیک ها، کامپوزیت هافولادهای ساختمانی، فولادهای مقاوم به خوردگی، آلیاژهای جدید برای صنعت هوایی، توربین ها، و ....

----------

